# My Laco Augsburg - a review



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

We all have a different perspective on life and things. Why we do what we do and like what we like.

My journey to this Laco has been through a few hoops. I have been into watches, then for a period decided to abstain, when I found it was taking over my life. Through this period I learnt and grew and possibly, even hopefully, matured.

This is my first Laco but not my first German brand. Ever since I discovered the B-uhr design and its derivatives I have been drawn to this appearance. In a way it has shaped my watch preferences.

The design attributes that attract me are that they are bold, have clean and pure lines, are easy to read, have great quality and are genuine. They also have a certain design flair.

The B-Uhr design is the perfect antidote to modern busy design. Its relaxing, timeless and never needs firmware updates or a battery recharge.














After having seen a few B-Uhr watches and having owned a Steinhart B_Uhr I feel that Laco probably has the nicest looking shape of all with virtually no compromises. There is no line on the watch that does not work or is clumsy or not perfectly proportioned. I like them better than Archimedes and better that the IWC Big Pilots. I like the fact that they can look large without looking clumsy or overbearing or being uncomfortable to wear.















Like I said before the case on this Laco is beautifully proportioned. There is not one wrong line anywhere. The finish is brushed and this has been beautifully applied. I have made a career in design and engineering and in the application of crafted design and engineering and I am very particular when it comes to details. I can say without a shadow of a doubt that this Laco is every bit as nicely brushed as an IWC if not better. Compared to a Steinhart Nav B it is miles ahead. There is not a surface on this Laco where the brushing is not perfectly aligned and parallel and consistent.

The sapphire crystal is flat and raised by about a quarter of a mm off the surface of the case bezel. Where it meets the bezel its chamfered slightly so it catches the eye with a glint of light.

The flat crystal does not have any AR coating.

The undecorated crown is beautifully detailed and looks like it was milled, it is so crisp.

The inside of the watch shows the exposed sides that are brushed just as consistently. The dial is slightly greeny grey. Its dark enough to look good and be very readable. The numbers are painted with complete precision. The needles are graceful and long with the lume perfectly applied. Again there are no flaws at all inside this watch face.

The case and the strap are very comfortable. There are no sharp edges that can bite into skin.















The lume is nice and bright and green and can light up a small room when you shine a very strong light at it. This intensity dissipates quite rapidly but it still is able to be read in the morning. The nicest thing is that everything including the second hand lights up.















The back of watch shows the nicely finished Miyota movement that is decorated but not too much. The back of the case is highly polished. It could have been brushed for consistency but because it is not visible it does not jar the senses. The strap is nice and in keeping with the general quality and feel of the watch. The colour is good and it is very comfortable. Its the buckle that is the one disappointment. Firstly it is a sand blasted finish and secondly the Laco logo is laser etched into surface in a very insipid and badly done way. It really is the only let down on the whole watch and in the scheme of things definitely not a deal breaker. On the plus side its at least very comfortable.

I have only had the watch for a few days so I cannot really attest to the accuracy or reliability of the movement but very rough measurements show it runs approx 18 to 20 seconds slow in 24 hours. This is not a problem for me because I only wear each watch for a few days at the most and then I change to the next one.

And so its time to sum up. In my view this is probably one of the best value watches on the market at any price. It has the finish and materials of the more expensive Lacos but without the movement. I paid $420 Australian dollars for it.

I am so pleased that I ended up buying a second Laco, the Trier, to use as a dress watch.

I do have my eyes on a Paderborn and a Squad watch, eventually.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Love watch and well written review.


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

Could you please comment on the WR? I absolutely adore this watch. I'm about to buy it but the 50m WR just keeps bugging me. I won't use it for diving, obviously. But still...I wouldn't want it to get fogged or corroded with a simple spill or pouring rain. 
One more question: how does the strap cope with everyday use? I've a similar Hamilton with a leather strap and after 1.5 years, the strap now looks just awful. I've no idea what my body secretes but it sure doesn't combine well with leather.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

All 50m wr watches will resist splashes and pouring rain.
How long do you expect a leather strap to look beautiful whilst worn everyday ?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a good looking Laco. Nice photo and good review. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

stuffler said:


> All 50m wr watches will resist splashes and pouring rain.
> How long do you expect a leather strap to look beautiful whilst worn everyday ?


It needs to look good for at least a year. I expect leather to need care but it should not fail for at least 2 or 3 years.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

In my experience, a good quality leather strap which is treated periodically with leather treatment develops a nice worn look/patina and softness that looks better as it ages. If you treat your leather strap well, it will look good for years to come.


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

On the website of Laco, in Augsburg's description, it only says "sapphire crystal". But when you look at Rom's description, it says "sapphire glass, case-back with sapphire glass". 

So I've recently contacted Laco about the glass on Augsburg's case back. I thought it was Sapphire on the front and mineral on the back. It turns out that both glasses are sapphire! They have a very polite contacts person. So I'm also very satisfied with their customer relations. This has convinced me completely to buy a brand new Augsburg. If the OP may allow, as soon as my watch arrives, I will also share my thoughts in this topic to keep the forum neat & clean.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks that is very good to know that the back is Sapphire as well. Thanks for sharing with us and please do share your thoughts when you get your watch. I would love to read what you think.


----------

